# Another Music Note Dish Cloth Knitted



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Here is another dish cloth I made for my daughter, this is a 2 page instruction again. Hope someone can use.


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

I Love this. Thanks for sharing the picture and pattern.


----------



## Janet2014 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have two pianists in my life who will enjoy this and this will be another chance tp practice my continental knitting. By the way, cotton isn't the greatest for experimenting but I figure if I can manage this, I will be off to the races ( grin ) when it comes to using wool.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I am giving kitchen cloths to a few friends for birthday presents. This one is going to get made, too. =) Thank you! It's a great cloth.
Carol
flutesonline.com


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a great dishcloth for any one who either plays an instrument or sings in a choir. I am going to have to make that one for myself as I sang in a choir, but also for gifts to people I know with a musical background. Thanks so much for sharing this pattern.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I think I'm going to use the pattern to make a throw for each of my daughters, and then one for me. Music is a huge part of each of our lives.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

What a neat gift for a child's piano teacher!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. That will be great for the musicians in my family.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Great motif, thank you for posting it.

Dave


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

Love this one.just finished copying it. Will definitely make it for a friend who plays the piano. I play also. Thanks again.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,
What a terrific gift. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Diannwc (May 4, 2012)

How wonderful! Thank you for sharing. Music has always been a big part of my life. I could not go a day without it! &#57431;

Diann


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

wannabegranny said:


> Here is another dish cloth I made for my daughter, this is a 2 page instruction again. Hope someone can use.


Great! I love music & know many others who do, too.


----------



## POLLY 16 (May 4, 2012)

Wonderful.. Sure she will enjoy it..


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I have made this dishcloth for myself in 4 ply cotton. Only took about 2 hours with watching TV. Looks great.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Hello... WannabeGrannt(I love that!) I cannot even get this pattern to high light so I can just print that pattern part off... do you have it so that you could just e mail it to me or something like that? Thanks for the reply. jane


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

Can't wait to get home and make this! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm having the same problem janeafennell. Is there another way to get the pattern?


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

This makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that cannot get it..... I always wonder if it is something I am doing wrong!!!

Blessings on your day, jane


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a pattern for two musical notes that I had made. Thanks for sharing this one. I will make it too. I am getting the idea of a set of several different ones for a gift if I can find more.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Guess what... I printed it... I just had the first page up and did CTRL and the "P" key... when it ask you for what you want printed, it would not let me choose selection.. so I selected page 1 and printed that... then I tried to do the second page with only the second page on the screen and it printed the first page again... SO, I did it again and put page "2" right by that selection and I got it.... try it and see if it will work for you... I have not heard anything from Wannabeagranny.... maybe she works!!!!

Blessings to you..jane


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, it is a great dishcloth


----------



## DotMorancy (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been able to print the first page; but the second page is overshadowed with the comments. So, I'm typing my own second page; however, on Row 23 there is an admission or k2. Row 23 should read: k3,p15,k2,p4,k1,p9,k3. Dot


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I just right clicked on each imaged and selected copy image and then pasted it in a word, I am sure it works with the wordpad too, it does I just checked...that is the program that usually comes with your computer under program then accessories


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks so much for this correction.... I have not even looked at the pattern after I was able to print it... just so thankful to print it that I didn't check it out... would have noticed during knitting the row (I presume!) thanks and blessings on your evening... jane


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

Dot Thank you so much for finding my typing error on row 23! Now to fix my copy 



DotMorancy said:


> I've been able to print the first page; but the second page is overshadowed with the comments. So, I'm typing my own second page; however, on Row 23 there is an admission or k2. Row 23 should read: k3,p15,k2,p4,k1,p9,k3. Dot


----------

